# "Isn't keeping a salt water tank hard?"



## Exodus1500 (Nov 16, 2007)

Do many of you get asked that?

I just moved my 125 to my dads shop for the summer, and I keep getting asked that. My response is, "well I tried one about 8 years ago without much success"... Then I have to explain to them they they are African cichlids, and *just* freshwater....hahaha


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've had visitors ask if it was a saltwater tank. I think your average non-fish type person thinks: colorful = saltwater... freshwater = silver, brown, dull colors, etc.

A lot of people who have asked about my tank have never heard of African cichlids, and are surprised at the color mix in a freshwater tank. They typically are amazed that they breed like rabbits and that I have a tank full of growing babies in another room.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Being one who has never kept a saltwater tank I can't provide any personal experiance, but my understanding is that saltwater can be difficult at first, but once the tank gets established they are not a whole lot more difficult to keep than fresh water, just more expensive.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Kornphlake, I think you missed the actual post :lol:

EVERYONE who sees my 125 (who I didn't meat through an aquarium association, of course :wink: ) asks if it's saltwater.

Even at PetSmart where I work, they ask if the cichlid section is saltwater.

"Nope, freshwater."
"OHHHHHHHHHHH. I have freshwater! Some mollies! Can I get.."
"No. No, you can't."

Haha. Freshwater = 10 gl. to the majority of novice and inexperienced fishkeepers.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah. A lot of people think if it's not a bass or bluegill (or a North american native fish) it must be saltwater :roll:

it's surprising how many people (non-fish keepers) don't know that there are freshwater fish beyond those you can catch in a pond or a lake.


----------



## tropical_tails (Mar 22, 2006)

Actually saltwater is not that much more difficult. Coral, sea-cucumbers, and things like that are very expsensive and difficult, but to own a fish only tank is not that bad. I use the same sponge filter in my saltwater as in my freashwater. And you dont need all the live-rock and live-sand and crushed coral that they tell you that you need. They only tell you that so that it all makes a mess in your tank, then they sell you all the stuff to clean up the mess. The thing that kills you on saltwater is that fish are very expensive, so if you do lose one it hurts. But they are worth it because you don't have to tease the color out of them; they are colorful all the time. And some of the predators are just the coolest looking things you will ever see.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

tropical_tails said:


> Actually saltwater is not that much more difficult. Coral, sea-cucumbers, and things like that are very expsensive and difficult, but to own a fish only tank is not that bad. I use the same sponge filter in my saltwater as in my freashwater. And you dont need all the live-rock and live-sand and crushed coral that they tell you that you need. They only tell you that so that it all makes a mess in your tank, then they sell you all the stuff to clean up the mess. The thing that kills you on saltwater is that fish are very expensive, so if you do lose one it hurts. But they are worth it because you don't have to tease the color out of them; they are colorful all the time. And some of the predators are just the coolest looking things you will ever see.


have to differ with you there. yes salt-water isn't "that hard", but it can still present difficulties (as can keeping any tank)

however, live rock and live sands do have a purpose, and can be very effective biofilters. and the clean up crew generally go after detrius and algae that accumulates.

Fish Only (FO) is one of the easiest marine setups you can get, you just need to ensure that the choice of fish is suitable for the tank and compatible with each other.

reef tanks are a lot harder in the extent that you have to provide the corals with what they need (high light(for most sp) good water movement) as well as keeping the water a lot cleaner than needed for a FO tank.

IMO expense is the biggest thing with marine tanks, for a simple FO its comparable to a freshwater tank (might need better filtration (wet/dry towers for better oxygenation) ) and obviously running costs are higher with the requirement to buy marine salt.

reef tanks though can get extortionately higher, with metal halides, calcium reactors, protein skimmers. etc etc

note I've made generalizations, there are some situations that are easier or harder than I might have made out


----------



## aussieafricans (Dec 19, 2007)

i was told that you have to have salt water on hand for water changes like pre made stuff is this true :idea:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

aussieafricans said:


> i was told that you have to have salt water on hand for water changes like pre made stuff is this true :idea:


Boy, did this topic go astray! :lol:

aussieafricans, I "mix" my saltwater the day before water changes (which aren't as frequent as freshwater water changes) and add an aerator and heater to ready it for the tank.

Monthly water changes seem to work well, with weekly "top offs".

Kim


----------

